# My first local pharmacy



## RelicRaker (Oct 14, 2017)

Dug my first local pharmacy this morning.

Embossed: P.M. Kelly / Pharmacist / Phila with a graphic of a mortar & pestle at center. 
BIM, with original cork.

From what I was able to learn, P.M. Kelly graduated from the Philadelphia College of Pharmacy in 1900. 
A 1903 PCP alumni journal lists Kelly's pharmacy at 20th and Federal Streets, Philly.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 15, 2017)

Congratulations !


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 15, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Congratulations !


Thx! I know it's not rare, but hey, a win's a win.


----------



## Zalond (Jan 24, 2018)

wow! it's incredible! I also dug my first pharmacy bottle when I was a college student but unfortunately, I had to sell it, but I believe my bottle waits for me somewhere!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jan 24, 2018)

You certainly keep busy!  Congratulations.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 26, 2018)

May that be the first of many!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice!  I love finding those.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 27, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Nice!  I love finding those.


I've found a couple since, but this is the only one with a graphic element.


----------



## DanielinAk (Jan 30, 2018)

Congrats brother. Them local Meds are always sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice find, I'ts always nicer when your able to put local history on a find.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 23, 2018)

Found another local Rx with graphics.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 23, 2018)

Although most "Mortar & Pestle" pharmacy bottles are considered not that desirable by some collectors, that one is quite attractive.
Jim S


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 23, 2018)

botlguy said:


> Although most "Mortar & Pestle" pharmacy bottles are considered not that desirable by some collectors, that one is quite attractive.
> Jim S



Yeah, it's got some fancy to it, with the banner and the vine. Almost reminds me of a classic tattoo.


----------



## RCO (Mar 24, 2018)

I think its definitely an interesting find for that time period and it seems to be in good condition


----------

